
HTML5 App Builder with Modernizr, jQuery and Kinvey - kinvey
http://www.kinvey.com/blog/item/153-html5-app-builder-with-modernizr-jquery-and-kinvey
======
ftownes
That looks pretty nice. I'm always curious to see app developers make use of
the caching opportunities in HTML5 so make the naysayers that claim the only
way to have a great mobile experience is with a native app.

